# Beretta long term maintenance



## brassmeister (Mar 20, 2012)

My first gun was a Beretta 92F which I bought 25 years ago. It's been a great gun, and still is.

I've shot many thousands of rounds through it and now I am wondering if I need to think about replacing anything or doing any preventive maintenance. As far as I can tell by visual inspection the rifling is still good and it's not shooting any less acurately as far as I can tell. It's still functioning as perfectly as when I bought it.

But I know that service pistols have a limited lifespan.

Any suggestions?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What is many thousands? 2...5...10.....look at a schematics of your gun, visually inspect your gun, and replace what looks to be worn......springs, block, etc.....


----------



## brassmeister (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish I had kept track but I'm guessing around 10k rounds (I reload in 500rnd batches and I've shot a few 1000rnd boxes in classes) which is supposedly half the barrel lifespan. The wear on the outside of the barrel is cosmetic only (well, I guess worn blueing can lead to rust but haven't seen any).


----------



## abroxson27 (Mar 21, 2012)

No, it is always better to do preventative maintenance do not get me wrong but, don't fix what ain't broken. Wow, 25 years, usually the first thing to go is the trigger spring followed by the transfer spring or bar then the barrel. Beretta trigger springs are notorious for breaking at inopportune times. The M9 was my side arm in the Marine Corp, supposedly the pistol only has a lifespan of about 35,000 rounds so you have to be somewhere close to that by now. My suggestion , when the barrel needs replacing pay the extra $200.00 have the trigger assembly replaced with a fresh one, new springs, clean it and never ever sell it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Three things you should be doing:

Change the recoil spring every 3-5 k (or a locking block can break prematurely).

Change the trigger return spring every 5k (I do this whenever I change the recoil spring, just to be consistent and not forget later)

Change the locking block every 15-20k. I have seen a lot of reports of the locking block breaking just a few rounds past the 20k mark for a lot of people. Some may not have kept up with recoil spring changes as they should. But, I personally would change the locking block every 15k rounds. The kits are like $35 from Beretta USA (their website) last time I checked.


----------



## brassmeister (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the response. It sounds like I don't need to worry about the barrel for a while but that a spring overhaul is overdue.

I found a few Beretta kits:

Deprecated Browser Error

Deprecated Browser Error

Deprecated Browser Error

MidwayUSA is selling Wolff brand parts, how do they compare in quality? (Can't see any good reason to save a few bucks on this by cutting corners but sometimes after market parts are better than original manufacturer.)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I buy my Wolff, directly from Wolff.......guide rods, recoil springs, etc.....


----------



## brassmeister (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking at the Wolff springs, they have reduced, standard, and extra power (in the trigger and hammer springs). It looks like this is simply the spring weight with "extra" meaning harder pull. How does the tigger/hammer weight of the extra power spring compare to the factory spring, slight or significant difference? Does the trigger and hammer strength have to be the same? (I saw somewhere that they are recommended to be replaced together.)

Also, does the Wolff trigger conversion spring assemply replace the trigger *bar* spring?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you go to Wolff's site, you will get all the info you need........I suppose you could mix and match? If it were me...I have never had any problems with factory hammer springs...if you are getting light strikes, you replace it......I like the factory trigger spring just fine.......I use a stronger recoil spring for a bit more slide action, I thinks it matters slightly with recoil, and helps avoid misfeads or stovers....not that I have that problem with my Beretta's...just insurance.


----------

